# Kubota L48 and JD 110 for plowing



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I am looking to purchase either a Kubota L48 or a JD 110 TLB to add to my fleet of equipment, mainly to be used to hardscape work in the summers, but I was curious to see if anyone here plows with either machine. I wanted to put either an 8' or 9' power angle plow on the machine. Does anyone run a similar setup right now and how good does it actually work?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i would go with the JD 110. The backhoe and the other features of that machine are far better then the Kubota. The JD 110 was designed as a small backhoe, not a farm tractor with a 3 pt. backhoe like the kubota. My buddy has a JD 4700 which is similiar in horse power and hydraulics to the 110 and it pushes snow really nice (he uses a bucket and a 7 foot scraper blade). Actually i ran it for 13 hours straight yesterday loading manure, and you just can't beat a Deere.


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*kubota l48*

Don't know where your are getting your information but the kubota L48 is a true backhoe loader not a farm tractor and also kubota was the first to bring out a machine like that it was the B21 followed by the L35 &L48 and now the L39. I have had the a L48 for 3 years and it will work rings around the JD110 that a friend of mine has I have a 9ft power angle plow and it will play with it. Also it will load the Mack single axle truck where the JD you need to load from both sides to get a good load.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would get the kubota L48. 
The John Deere 110 is a JD 4710 tractor (Same engine and tranny) with a little heavier frame on it.

The L48 was built from the ground up. Soon as Kubota builds the L48 with a factory cab. I will buy one.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Buy a JD 244J Loader, it has skidsteer attach for a variety of plows, pushers and even blowers...it will out load both of them...if you want to dig get and excavator 

SD-Dave :salute:


----------



## Adair350 (Apr 2, 2006)

We run primarily a Kubota 161-3 excavator and a Bobcat 864G tracked skid steer loader and they are the perfect pair for dirt work. But we also have a Kubota L4610 HST which is more or less the tractor version of the L-48 it is an Awesome Tractor. I ran a 110 Deere to bury a horse and the backhoe was the best part of the machine, the rest was ok at best. If it where me I would definitely go with a kubota L-39 or L-48. they are very meaty, powerful, alot more operator friendly and I think in the long run you will be happier with the Kubota. 
An articulated loader is great for snow removal, material handling, and truck loading but they are to cumbersome to work in the tight areas that landscaping puts you into and the visibility is not good for fine grading and placing. If a two machine combo is something you want to try go with a skid steer and a mini excavator. I think you will find a skid steer loader on wheels will serve you much better and now you can put the logering versatile track system on them to have a tracked machine.

Hope this helps!:waving:


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

dirt digger said:


> i would go with the JD 110. The backhoe and the other features of that machine are far better then the Kubota. The JD 110 was designed as a small backhoe, not a farm tractor with a 3 pt. backhoe like the kubota. .


Your facts are way off. The L 48 has three pumps instead of one. It was built ground up as a commercial backhoe.. THE JD 110 followed three years later...


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

A JD 110 is the best thing out there, IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN ON A KUBOTA
Pound for pound and horse for horse the Kubota family of B21 L38 L48/49 will hands down out work any comp size machine, and will have a much larger resale value.


----------

